# spettabile signor alesera



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

questa mia per chiederle il permesso di usare la sua faccina come sorriso buffo.
in attesa di un gradito riscontro voglia gradire i miei più cordiali saluti


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Luglio 2008)

posso se vuoi mettere un avviso in bacheca nel confessionale. oppure prova con un messaggio in bottiglia o i segnali di fumo; per il morse si stanno attrezzando.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

mai ho inseguito tanto un uomo


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

il gioco è bello quando dura poco.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il gioco è bello quando dura poco.


comprendo il tuo punto di vista


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Luglio 2008)

Se posso dir la mia non mi sembra carina 'sta cosa. Manco fossimo tutti figaccioni da paura. Almeno lui ha avuto le palle di rendersi riconoscibile.


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> mai ho inseguito tanto un uomo


c'è sempre una prima volta.


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Se posso dir la mia non mi sembra carina 'sta cosa. Manco fossimo tutti figaccioni da paura. Almeno lui ha avuto le palle di rendersi riconoscibile.


non hai assolutamente capito il senso del 3d...

ps: Minnie, per favore, stampa un vademecum di rapida e facile consultazione. grazie.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

non so come dirlo.
è una faccina che andrebbe benissimo com  emoticon .non posso perché non ho il permesso ma ve lo dimostrerei volentieri


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non hai assolutamente capito il senso del 3d...
> 
> ps: Minnie, per favore, stampa un vademecum di rapida e facile consultazione. grazie.


Ma ho capito che Ale ha una faccia simpatica, è quello che ha ispirato anche a me. Ma da qui a farne un emoticon...


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

aspettiamo lui


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> aspettiamo lui


a te è il tuo senso artistico che ti frega, ma io ti capisco.
sono così fulminata che riesco perfino ad abbinare una singola nota ad una persona.
tu sei un la.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a te è il tuo senso artistico che ti frega, ma io ti capisco.
> sono così fulminata che riesco perfino ad abbinare una singola nota ad una persona.
> tu sei un la.


ma io volevo essere un fa


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma io volevo essere un fa


 
il fa è una nota maschile.
tu sei un la e non discutere per favore.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il fa è una nota maschile.
> tu sei un la e non discutere per favore.


guarda che sono troppo un fa
non hai orecchio
scusa se te lo dico


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che sono troppo un fa
> non hai orecchio
> scusa se te lo dico


uff. come vuoi.
il fa mi ricorda il trombone.
ma fai tu.


----------



## La Lupa (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva volevo avvertirti che hanno inventato la ceretta.

Se non ci credi, chiedi a Tatina.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Minerva volevo avvertirti che hanno inventato la ceretta.
> 
> Se non ci credi, chiedi a Tatina.


le modelle di schiele non si depilavano


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Minerva volevo avvertirti che hanno inventato la *ceretta*.
> 
> Se non ci credi, chiedi a Tatina.


La ceretta là???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Che dolore!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Non è meglio la crema?


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> le modelle di schiele non si depilavano


Anche per questo erano così sensuali...


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche per questo erano così sensuali...


i nudi di schiele sono eleganti ma di un erotismo triste.
usava spesso modelle giovanissime


----------



## La Lupa (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> le modelle di schiele non si depilavano


Ma dai!

Pensavo fosse una macchia di inchiostro!



... minchia che spirito...


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma dai!
> 
> Pensavo fosse una macchia di inchiostro!
> 
> ...


mi ha indispettito il paragone.
con tutto il rispetto per tatina che usa le immagini che vuole


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> i nudi di schiele sono eleganti ma di un erotismo triste.
> usava spesso modelle giovanissime


Forse triste, ma terribilmente sensuale.
Come tanti pittori, d'altronde... ma meglio non continuare, sennò ricominciamo con Pasolini.


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma dai!
> 
> Pensavo fosse una macchia di inchiostro!
> 
> ...


Buttati a fiume...


----------



## La Lupa (30 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Buttati a fiume...


Se midate due giorni mi butto 'ammare e vi fò una leva a tutti.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






mmmiiii... e chi la vuole cotta e chi la vuole cruda... e che due coglioni.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Basta!
Mi apro un blog!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Forse triste, ma terribilmente sensuale.
> Come tanti pittori, d'altronde... ma meglio non continuare, sennò ricominciamo con Pasolini.



Sono terribilmente tristi.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Se midate due giorni mi butto 'ammare e vi fò una leva a tutti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io Venerdi' mi butto al Poetto... via di mezzo tra Tatina e Schiele


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono terribilmente tristi.


Le due cose non si elidono.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

la topa pelosa a me garba.
infatti chiederò i danni per il fatto che mi faranno la crapina pelada 

	
	
		
		
	


	






anche sotto le ascelle i peli sono sensualissimi


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le due cose non si elidono.


Mai detto il contrario.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la topa pelosa a me garba.
> infatti chiederò i danni per il fatto che mi faranno la crapina pelada
> 
> 
> ...



aborro


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono terribilmente tristi.


Non tristi, inquietanti. E terribilmente sensuali.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> [/b]
> aborro


mò me lo segno.


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *la topa pelosa a me garba.*
> infatti chiederò i danni per il fatto che mi faranno la crapina pelada
> 
> 
> ...


Anche a me...


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mò me lo segno.


già che ci sei segnami anche una confezione di piselli surgelati


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> già che ci sei segnami anche una confezione di piselli surgelati



anatema


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mai detto il contrario.


vero... comunque mi piace moltissimo!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche a me...


ciao fustacchione!! todo bien??


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao fustacchione!! todo bien??


si benissimo... e a te come gira?


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si benissimo... e a te come gira?



gira e basta...


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la topa pelosa a me garba.
> infatti chiederò i danni per il fatto che mi faranno la crapina pelada
> 
> 
> ...


Sofia c'ha fatto la sua fortuna  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Federico Patellani, Sofia Loren sul set di "La donna del fiume" diretto da Mario Soladati, 1954 




​


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Luglio 2008)

Odio i peli sotto le ascelle.... bleah!


----------



## La Lupa (30 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io Venerdi' mi butto al Poetto... via di mezzo tra Tatina e Schiele


Dai... io porto la paperetta tu vuoi i braccioli?


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Dai... io porto la paperetta tu vuoi i braccioli?


...non dimenticare i tamburelli!


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2008)

invece io trovo che sia da sfigate radersi le ascelle.
ora se una ha le ascelle coi peli è una merda.
io per principio questa estate non me le pelo.
ho visto un film un pò di tempo fa di tinto brass dove la tipa aveva le ascelle coi peli
era erotica da morire.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

allora..(vi devo spiegare sempre tutto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..) il pelo in una donna è fuori luogo se deve fare la figa in giro ma a letto fa sangue.
non ovviamente i tappeti di moquette ma quel pelino morbido e rado fa sangue.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> invece io trovo che sia da sfigate radersi le ascelle.
> ora se una ha le ascelle coi peli è una merda.
> io per principio questa estate non me le pelo.
> ho visto un film un pò di tempo fa di tinto brass dove la tipa aveva le ascelle coi peli
> era erotica da morire.


ecco...le ascelle con i peli rappresentanobene l'erotismo di tinto


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> invece io trovo che sia da sfigate radersi le ascelle.
> ora se una ha le ascelle coi peli è una merda.
> io per principio questa estate non me le pelo.
> ho visto un film un pò di tempo fa di tinto brass dove la tipa aveva le ascelle coi peli
> era erotica da morire.


Io me le depilo anche d'inverno.....


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ecco...le ascelle con i peli rappresentanobene l'erotismo di tinto


non fare la figa che fino a 10 anni fa non si pensava neanche di levarseli


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non fare la figa che fino a 10 anni fa non si pensava neanche di levarseli


veramente mi sono sempre depilata dall'età di tredici anni


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente mi sono sempre depilata dall'età di tredici anni


mi dispiace.
avrai avuto delle brutte esperienze


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi dispiace.
> avrai avuto delle brutte esperienze


è vero
uno col parrucchino mi ha molestato


----------



## La Lupa (30 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...non dimenticare i tamburelli!


E ci mancherebbe altro!
'stanno se ci riesco faccio anche un salto a Torrepaduli...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

ha ragione brugola.(e pure io)
gli altri sparano cazzate


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero
> uno col parrucchino mi ha molestato


puoi superarlo
fai un pò di analisi
a me uno mi ha molestato gravemente ma ne sono uscita


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E ci mancherebbe altro!
> 'stanno se ci riesco faccio anche un salto a Torrepaduli...


scusate ma che ci fate qui dall'estetista?


----------



## La Lupa (30 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> puoi superarlo
> fai un pò di analisi
> a me uno mi ha molestato gravemente *ma ne sono uscita*


Questo lascialo decidere a noi.


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Questo lascialo decidere a noi.


fancù si può dire?


----------



## La Lupa (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate ma che ci fate qui dall'estetista?


Ci depiliamo prima di andare al mare, no?





... sul pelume... concordo per pelo nei punti giusti. Non deve debordare.

Le 'scelle me le depilo da poco tempo... una volta non lo facevo... anch'io ho visto lo stesso pornazzo di Brigola e concordo.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

ma vi mettete il deodorante in mezzo alla boscaglia?
orrore 
vade retro
chiamate la forestale


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ci depiliamo prima di andare al mare, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che zozzone.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




comunque in tutti i film deol tintone le donne sono pelose.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma vi mettete il deodorante in mezzo alla boscaglia?
> orrore
> vade retro
> chiamate la forestale


non capisco come fai dopo che metti le donne di schiele a dire che sono brutti i peli in una donna
mah


oggi ho voglia di romperti i coglioni


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non capisco come fai dopo che metti le donne di schiele a dire che sono brutti i peli in una donna
> mah
> 
> 
> oggi ho voglia di romperti i coglioni


fai pure.non posso prendermela 
ma dopo l'interventino 
ti mando a cagare.


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> una volta non lo facevo... anch'io ho visto lo stesso pornazzo di Brigola e concordo.


poca tv ma di qualità


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma vi mettete il deodorante in mezzo alla boscaglia?
> orrore
> vade retro
> chiamate la forestale


la boscaglia ce l'avrai tu.
io sono chiara di capelli..ho il pelo biondo


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> fai pure.non posso prendermela
> ma dopo l'interventino
> ti mando a cagare.


interventino una sega,
ma non voglio favoritismi.

comunque non hai risposto,.
trovi sensuali le donne di schiele ma solo su un dipinto??


----------



## La Lupa (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non capisco come fai dopo che metti le donne di schiele a dire che sono brutti i peli in una donna
> mah
> 
> 
> oggi ho voglia di romperti i coglioni


Ecco diglielo un pò.

M'ha pure risposto tutta piccata perchè glie l'ho fatto notare.

Poi scopriamo che è lei l'unica che si rasa aiuola e fioriere.

Che quaquaraquà.


----------



## La Lupa (30 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> poca tv ma di qualità


yes sister!


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> interventino una sega,
> ma non voglio favoritismi.
> 
> comunque non hai risposto,.
> trovi sensuali le donne di schiele ma solo su un dipinto??


scusa, asu ....ma è davvero una domanda del cappero.




hai capito che parlavo di ascelle eh?


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ecco diglielo un pò.
> 
> M'ha pure risposto tutta piccata perchè glie l'ho fatto notare.
> 
> ...


una quaquaraquà depilata.
il peggio...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, asu ....ma è davvero una domanda del cappero.


no, davvero,perchè??


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, davvero,perchè??


l'ho scritto solo dopo e magari non l'hai letto:
hai capito che parlo solo di ascelle?


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho scritto solo dopo e magari non l'hai letto:
> hai capito che parlo solo di ascelle?


ma è ridicolo!!
te ne rendi conto?
il pelo così folto in una donna è chiaro che ci sia anche nelle ascelle.
non ci sono dipinti suoi con donne con le ascelle pelose??


----------



## La Lupa (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma è ridicolo!!
> te ne rendi conto?
> il pelo così folto in una donna è chiaro che ci sia anche nelle ascelle.
> non ci sono dipinti suoi con donne con le ascelle pelose??


Dille di sì... Asu...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... assecondala...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... il dottore ha detto che potrebbe durare anche giorni...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si minni sì.... abbiamo capito che parlavi di 'scelle cara... stai tranquilla...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

dite quello che volete, ma la donna pelosa a me fa senso, ovunque siano annidiati i bastardi (salvo solo quelli delle braccia, a patto che siano moderati)


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

non mi mescolate tinto , ascelle e schiele.





e andate tutti via lasciandomi sola nel mio dolore
sciò


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi mescolate tinto , ascelle e schiele.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pensavo di fare così..domani mentre mi radono il montarozzo  dico di conseravrli e farteli recapitare..
chiamala...lascito, eredità...un segno per farti ricordare di me..


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora..(vi devo spiegare sempre tutto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come non darti ragione!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come non darti ragione!


me lo chiedo sempre..


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E ci mancherebbe altro!
> 'stanno se ci riesco faccio anche un salto a Torrepaduli...


A me piacciono un sacco i tamburelli... altro che racchettoni...se devo giocare a racchettoni, meglio il tennis!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me piacciono un sacco i tamburelli... altro che racchettoni...se devo giocare a racchettoni, meglio il tennis!


a me piacciono quelli con il tastino che sparano fuori la pallina e devi prenderli nel cestello


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me piacciono un sacco i tamburelli... altro che racchettoni...se devo giocare a racchettoni, meglio il tennis!





Asudem ha detto:


> a me piacciono quelli con il tastino che sparano fuori la pallina e devi prenderli nel cestello


ve lo ha chiesto qualcuno?


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me piacciono quelli con il tastino che sparano fuori la pallina e devi prenderli nel cestello


evvai col vintage...


----------



## La Lupa (30 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me piacciono un sacco i tamburelli... altro che racchettoni...se devo giocare a racchettoni, meglio il tennis!


Ehm... Molti... scusa nè... ma io parlavo di questi tamburelli...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Dai... io porto la paperetta tu vuoi i braccioli?



Si ma li metto ai piedi cosi' affondo


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ehm... Molti... scusa nè... ma io parlavo di questi tamburelli...


io fumo le trombe...ma voi???
che scusa avete??


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> evvai col vintage...



Io avere pedalo di pietra Arghh...


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io fumo le trombe...ma voi???
> che scusa avete??


Loro si tirano i cannoni


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ehm... Molti... scusa nè... ma io parlavo di questi tamburelli...


Sono bravo pure con quelli...


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io avere pedalo di pietra Arghh...


Io il salvagente con l'ittiosauro...


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

ma io volevo solo parlare con alesera


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma io volevo solo parlare con alesera


qua dentro?


----------



## Old Holly (30 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> qua dentro?



Marì, ma l'hai letto tutto???!!!!


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> qua dentro?


e certo.....dove altro se no?


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma io volevo solo parlare con alesera


un buon mp avrebbe risolto il problema...


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Marì, ma l'hai letto tutto???!!!!
> 
> SI





Minerva ha detto:


> e certo.....dove altro se no?


BOH!


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> un buon mp avrebbe risolto il problema...


non scrivo mai pm

o quasi mai


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> un buon mp avrebbe risolto il problema...


Ecco un tipo pratico!


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non scrivo mai pm
> 
> o quasi mai


Si vede


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si vede


puoi ben dirlo


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> un buon mp avrebbe risolto il problema...


si ma vuoi mettere??


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> puoi ben dirlo


Lo noto ... sono attenta.


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma vuoi mettere??


certo!


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma vuoi mettere??


era solo una sciocchezza come tante e il pretestoper passare un po' di tempo scherzando.

credevo fosse palese


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> era solo una sciocchezza come tante e il pretestoper passare un po' di tempo scherzando.
> 
> *credevo fosse palese*


lo era.


----------



## La Lupa (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma io volevo solo parlare con alesera


E allora cosa apri un tred alle nove del mattino scusa?


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E allora cosa apri un tred alle nove del mattino scusa?


avrà finito i biscotti ...


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E allora cosa apri un tred alle nove del mattino scusa?


perché no.


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché no.


perché si chiama ale sera, se no si chiamava ale mattino.
adesso che ci penso: ma perchè sera?


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché si chiama ale sera, se no si chiamava ale mattino.
> adesso che ci penso: ma perchè sera?


non lo so, son di passaggio


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo so, son di passaggio


tipica genovese. guarda che l'irap ci hai da pagarla lo stesso.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> tipica genovese. guarda che l'irap ci hai da pagarla lo stesso.


m iii anna ma tu hai questa orrida fissa delle tasse
vade retro


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> m iii anna ma tu hai questa orrida fissa delle tasse
> vade retro


e sì. belle scuse per non pagare.

adesso avviso anche ale evening e poi vedi.


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Luglio 2008)

Se penso ad Ale che si dovrà leggere tutto sto ambaradan solo perchè il thread è per lui!!!!!


----------

